# 5 points



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Bally took a big step today and earned a FIVE POINT MAJOR at White River GRC Specialty in Indianapolis under breeder-judge Ken Matthews, out of 12-18! Best of Winners, too. He showed like a pro. We had a great time. 

His half-sister Millie earned her Master Hunter today. She has 7 points/1 major all owner trained & handled in field & show.
Yesterday at the specialty Bally's half-brother Fetcher won Utility B for 10 OTCH points. All in the family! Talented bunch!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! What a wonderful weekend!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

That is fabulous!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sounds like you are well on your way to finishing you Ch. Wow! That is so wonderful! Hope you are having fun!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

From the show on Saturday
Bally - 15 months


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I love seeing Owner-Handlers! There are not enough of us out there winning. Good to see you beat the pros! Nothing against pros, but when you don't do it every day and you win, all the better! Good luck and I hope you finish that CH very soon! Nice to know it can be done.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yay! Awesome

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

What a very nice win under a great judge! I saw him give WB to Bally's mom at the 2012 Eastern Regional in Orlando. Consistent!


----------

